

Eko: A Traffic Light Augmented by Progress Bars - yan
http://infosthetics.com/archives/2009/12/eko_a_traffic_light_with_progress_bars.html

======
trafficlight
Who turns their car off at a red light?

~~~
aaco
I don't know, but apart from that there are other benefits which are still
valid. And I wonder if the yellow light would be necessary at all.

